# swallowed a plastic bag!



## Ivy's Mom (Jan 15, 2014)

About 3 days ago Ivy swallowed a plastic bag :doh: it was about the size of a ziplock baggie(without the ziplock closing part) I called the vet, it had been about 3 1/2 hours since she swallowed the bag so he said not to induce vomiting. She hasn't passed it yet and I'm starting to worry. We've been feeding her pumpkin with her kibble, which our vet suggested. How long should we wait for her to pass it? I've heard plastic doesn't show up on x-rays, is this true? This is the 10th time she's swallowed something she should have (socks, a wooden spoon, ect.) but she normally passes them in a day or two. Is there anything else I can do to have her pass it?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When Duke ate part of a plastic slide, it wouldn't show up on the xray. I brought what he had thrown up and the vet put it next to him when she took the xray to confirm it wouldn't show up. I'd call you vet and get their advice.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

One of our dogs did the same thing. He loves plastic. I didn't even know he ate it until I was cleaning up poop in the yard and could see it in there. It will probably pass on its own, but it is probably safer to check with the vet.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Just re-read your post. Are you sure you didn't miss it?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Last time our male Golden swallowed a wooden dowel, Our vet told us to give him a tablespoon full of Vaseline petroleum jelly...Yech! What is crazy, is our guy actually thought it was good and swallowed it right down....sure enough, next day, out it came!

He once grabbed a wine cork that fell on the floor and swallowed it before I could grab him. That really scared us, as it was well into the third week and nothing? Then one morning he went out side and vomited...and up it came....amazing what these dogs can eat and deal with....

As long as he is eating and drinking water and pooing, he is ok....

Good luck!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

We have just been through this with Kobey. My mom had come over to walk him while I was at work, and he grabbed a bag and swallowed it before she could get it away from him. He swallowed a fairly large bag...larger than the Ziploc...and we became quite concerned when he started vomiting a few days later with no sign of passing it. He had pooped during that time, so we knew he wasn't completely obstructed. We called the vet's office, who told us to feed him bread, rather than his kibble, to bind it up and push it through. Sure enough, he passed it the next morning, three days after he ate it. We were lucky.


----------



## Ivy's Mom (Jan 15, 2014)

ZeppGold said:


> Just re-read your post. Are you sure you didn't miss it?


She passed it yesterday :yuck: it was gross, but I'm glad I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she passed it without incident!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad to hear everything came out all right (excuse the pun).
Our daughter's brown lab had a large yellow piece of string dangling from her behind, one day. Apparently she gotten hold of chunk of yellow poly line , chewed it up & swallowed it. Luckily it passed as well.

Mike D


----------



## Crock12 (Feb 17, 2015)

My boy ate a plastic bag of brownie mix last night and they got the chocolate out at the ER but no bag. Xray normal this morning and acting normal... so I am frantically on poop patrol. Hoping I don't have to wait 6 days...yikes. Thanks for your post.

Shari N Crockett the plastic bag eater.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hope everything goes ok.


----------

